# Yoder Customer Service



## bbq addict (Jun 1, 2016)

I was so excited, I finally pulled the trigger and ordered the Yoder YS640 with Competition Cart on 4/11. On 5/16 I got word that it actually came in on 5/9 with freight damage, the cart was scuffed up and there was significant damage to the smoker itself. At the time I was made aware of the situation the dealer said he was told it would be a 1 week turnaround, so it should be in any day.  The new one didn't come in until 5/27 and guess what, that one was messed up even worse than the first.  The smoke chamber was destroyed again and completely separated from the the cart.  

Of course at this point I am frustrated.  I have now had to back out of a contest I wanted to compete in and missed out on a holiday weekend. I wasn't able to get in touch with the dealer, so I went directly to Yoder to find out how they handle these situations. That excellent customer service was completely lacking.  The acknowledged that they have had to send two smokers and this will be a third shipment, but they refused to do anything to either negotiate on the price or even expedite the shipping, they did throw in 2 20lb bags of pellets, but that was only after much protest...which seems like a pathetic effort on their part. I guess I was expecting them to at least apologize and make an effort to make things right. 

...still waiting on the new smoker to arrive unscathed and still waiting for this "excellent customer service" Yoder is supposedly known for.  What would you guys do?


----------



## damon555 (Jun 1, 2016)

Why is it Yoder's fault that the shipping company destroyed your smoker?


----------



## bbq addict (Jun 1, 2016)

My issue is that they aren't holding Fedex responsible, and not trying to ensure safe delivery of a premium product.  Even the dealer said the way Yoder ships their smokers is like wrapping them in toilet paper. 

*Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, but expecting different results.*


----------



## rcher (Jun 1, 2016)

Damon555 said:


> Why is it Yoder's fault that the shipping company destroyed your smoker?


I would have to agree with above.  You will need to file a claim with Fedex, not Yoder.  I'm sure they ship with a valued insurance to cover any damages due to shipping.  Unfortunately, shippers are slow to reimburse damages.  I feel your pain, especially with an expensive investment like a Yoder.

On a side note, I have a new YS480.  I emailed Yoder several times prior to my purchase and they were very responsive.  I too have heard about their excellent customer service and this was one  of the reasons I bought a Yoder and they are also 100% built in America.  My Yoder came mounted to a pallet, banded down, covered with protective foam sheets and cardboard on the corners of the smoker.  The entire smoker and pallet was covered with a cardboard box.  With a piece of equipment that weighs as much as your Yoder, I don't know how they could package it any better unless it was contained in a steel container.  Shippers are only concerned about delivery times and freight shipments are notorious for damage.  Due to the weight, Yoders are shipped as freight.

I hope your claim processes quickly and your new smoker arrives soon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2016)

All I can say is I feel your pain.

Al


----------



## bbq addict (Jun 1, 2016)

I emailed Yoder about the situation when I found out about the 2nd shipment's damage and didn't hear anything back from them.  Before I ordered through the local dealer I had previously been working with one of their sales guys, Mike Roark. I reached out to him as a last ditch effort to find out what was going on and it was Mike that finally got the ball rolling and opened up the lines of communication.  I have to give him credit, he was very responsive and great to work with!


----------



## tweaked (Jun 1, 2016)

You are the consumer and they are the supplier. At minimum they should strive to help in the situation. It may be the shippers fault, but Yoder has more pull here.


----------



## bbq addict (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks Tweaked!  That's exactly what I thought and why I reached out to them.

In regards to filing a complaint with Fedex, I can't. I'm not the one that's listed on the order, it's the local dealer. If I complained that a package was damaged on delivery to someone else, they'll just tell me to pound sand.


----------



## daniels (Jun 1, 2016)

If you refuse the delivery and mark the issues on the FedEx paperwork then FedEx takes the heat.  If you accept delivery of damaged goods then it's up to you to get it covered unless they are parts that you can replace on the smoker.

A damaged unit that cannot be repaired by you with replacement parts should be refused.  If replaceable parts are missing or damaged Yoder can ship new ones to you but mark them on the FedEx paperwork.

Yoder spells this out in the email attachment they would have sent to you.

Did you accept delivery on the units you are discussing?


----------



## bbq addict (Jun 1, 2016)

Nope.  I ordered it through my local dealer and he fully inspects the units before accepting them. I'm only finding out about the damage after the units have been refused and sent back to Yoder.


----------



## hernandez584 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello! I had a problem with Yoder and their customer service as well! These bbq/smokers arent cheap. We ordered their 48x24 bbq over $2000, took the day off to wait for the delivery, and it was a no show, after I confirmed with FedEx 3 times! Yes, its not Yoder's fault that shipping was late, but im Yoder's customer not FedEx! I asked for a refund in my shipping and Yoder refused to return shipping.  They need to hold FedEx responsible for the inconvenience they cause their customers! 
I was not sure if i was the only one that received horrible customer service from Yoder. 

Hernandez


----------



## hernandez584 (Sep 12, 2016)

I had an issue with delivery as well. I tried to file a claim with FedEx but FedEx says that Yoder has to file the claim since i paid them and not FedEx!  Good luck trying to get Yoder to file the claim for you.  They got your money and wont do much to help you!  They did nothing for us! I would never buy from Yoder again.


----------

